# Updated Fact sheet on DEFRA site



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I noticed today whilst browsing DEFRA's web site that they have updated the info re travelling with pets.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/factsheet/factsheet.htm

This is from Nov 2009.

If I have read it correctly it seems that Frontline is no longer absolutely necessary.

The treatment for Ticks, f must be a licensed one for that treatment but doesn't seem to specify Frontline now.

Or have I got that wrong?

Taken from Factsheet 3:

"The product used for the tapeworm treatment must contain praziquantel.

The product used for the tick treatment must be licensed for use against ticks and have a marketing authorisation in the country of use. Tick collars are not acceptable."


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We have never used frontline - always use Advantix and it wasn't a problem as far as the passport scheme was concerned.
Was back at our vet the other day to get a rabies booster and purely by chance I mentioned the processional caterpillars - vet had never heard about them (and she goes to regular updates to do with pets travelling abroad) but she took the details and is going to look into it. 
MHF now educating the veterinary profession!

Chris


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We do use Advantix in France. 

However when we were with some friends at the vets in France (Arque), we had Frontline for the treatment for UK.

However our friends had Advantix and the vet said that wasn't allowed and had to use Frontline!!

Mind you that was 3 yrs ago now, so hopefully now DEFRA have updated their info we will be able to use Advantix.

I did write to DEFRA last year to say Frontline wasn't very affective that year and UK vets were advising other makes.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Obviously different vets having different opinions as usual, or as you say it has changed in past couple of years. The vet at Joinville in October 2008 was quite happy with Advantix.
It is probably just as well that pet owners are well informed about the regulations for bringing animals back to this country (carry a copy with you just in case) because the consequences for getting it wrong are very distressing

Chris


----------

